Ask HN: What are some best dev blogs to follow? - thescribbblr
======
mtmail
These older threads list some blog aggregation websites, dev.to seems popular
lately. Personally I subscribe to a couple of language specific
[https://cooperpress.com/publications/#newsletters](https://cooperpress.com/publications/#newsletters)
newsletters.

"Ask HN: What are your favourite developer blogs?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15154903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15154903)

"Ask HN: What are some good technology blogs to follow?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13849430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13849430)

~~~
thescribbblr
Thank you so much.

